# Lomotol



## Guest (Oct 13, 2001)

Should have looked at all the areas before posting this. I just found the section on drugs.Does anyone here take Lomotil for D? I haven't seen it mentioned. Immodium and oather over the counter drugs do nothing for my D and most make me feel even sicker. I have been using Lomitol along with diet, calcium yoga and exercise to control my IBS. I have taken one Lomotil before bed for about 4 years. If symptoms are very bad, I sometimes take another during the day. Since Lomotil is a narcotic, I am beginning to worry about taking it long term. Although I have other symptoms, the D is mainly under control so I am hesitant to stop taking it. Over the counter drugs never had any positive effect, just made me sicker and before I discovered the Lomotil/calcium, combination I tried just about everything from Accpuncture to Zinc. Any comments on Lomotil?[This message has been edited by kgjames (edited 10-12-2001).]


----------



## Albion (Feb 14, 2001)

You've been taking a very low dose over a very long period of time. Since Lomotil's benefits in your case seem to outweigh the risks, I think you might be worrying too much. 2.5 mg of diphenoxylate (the narcotic component) is a VERY low dose. Sure, Lomotil is still a narcotic, but it's a very weak one at that. In fact, under U.S. law (not sure about other countries), in order to qualify as a Schedule V narcotic (the weakest category), the manufacturers of diphenoxylate have to add a small amount of atropine, which causes unpleasant side effects if you attempt to get high by taking large quantities of diphenoxylate. If it works, why not stick with it? Sure, if you find a non-narcotic that works better, maybe you should switch.


----------



## william brown (Feb 22, 2001)

I've been taking lomotil for well over 30 years. It was the first prescrip. the Md gave me for IBS. Over the years I've had to up the dosage from 1 to 2 to 3 per time. Now take 3 per dosage, so I think over time your body gets adjusted to it. I have never had any side effects from it, and the narcotic element is not a factor for me. When lotronex was available, I didn't need the lomotil. Bill


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2001)

I too have been taking Lomotil for many years. At first it was just occasionally, when needed, but now I am at the point where it is needed almost daily. I asked questions similar to yours on this BB, and now I am taking Imodium (actually it's now Rx Loperamide, which is the prescription version of Imodium - my insurance will pay for it) for those days when I can quickly get to a bathroom if needed, and save the Lomotil for the more serious events. For example, shopping in my town would be Imodium; a wedding would definitely be Lomotil.On a Lomotil day, I take two pills, one to two hours before leaving the house, and if needed, four or more hours later, I will again take two pills. On the Imodium days, I take two pills before I leave the house, and that is usually all that I will need for the day. I take two pills bc that is what the box recommended when I first took the Imodium, and it worked, so I stuck to the two. You may not need that much, or your may need to repeat it ... everybody is different.I will add, though, that I never had any problem with the Lomotil at all, and would have been happy taking only that daily, but all the literature warns you not to take it that often bc of the atropine in it. Imodium has no such warnings.Caltrate also has helped stop the urgency, but I did get very constipated (never thought I'd write these words LOL) combining Caltrate and Lomotil and Imodium, so I cut down on the dosage of Caltrate ... maybe eventually I can cut down on the Lomotil/Imodium, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## river_pool (Mar 16, 2001)

I've been taking lomotil off and on for years, but I have also been worried about side effects. I had the opposite as most people, in that I took 5 or 6 pills a day at first (barely helped) and have slowed to 1 every two months or so. I have been using various different methods including Calcium (without magnesium) and Oil of Oregano. Plus other dietary changes. My issue with my IBS is that once I get inflammed I can't seem to get it to chill out with herbs or any other practice, it takes something more to get things to level out and then I can maintain using the calcium and oil.I too have had concerns about long term use which is why I try not to take it. Plus I can't seem to take any other stronger narcotics because I get so sick (extreme nausea) and they don't usually work for me (pain killers). It has been suggested that I'm allergic to pain killers (narcotics) based on previous reactions. This might explain why I get naseated with lomotil, yes even that small amount seems to get me, although it is completely managable and certainly better than the agonizingly painful d!!!I'm thinking about trying a anxiety drug with constipating side effects. I recently had to take flexerol for my neck locking up and that was the best I've felt in 15 years. No bowel issues for two weeks. I know that flexerol is a muscle relaxant, which is why I'm curious about why other things might be affecting my bowels! I don't sleep well and taking melatonin has helped that, which in turn has also helped the ibs. back to lomotil, if it works than I say keep with it, but if you want to try other things, just make sure you give yourself and your body time to adjust and try something new.Lisa


----------



## Jayann (Jun 25, 2001)

I have been using Lomotil for about 5 years. It is the only med that helps me with D. I take 2 at a time when i have a bad day. I was also concerned and asked my GI. He said it is a low dose narcotic med. I would take 8 to 10 immodium. If lomotil helps you take it.


----------



## Brandi Guidry (Jul 9, 2000)

I have to take up to 8 Lomotil a day, just to make it. I have mentioned it to my gi doc and he didn't do anything, but give a bigger prescription- 100 tablets with 6 refills. Everyday, it's the same routine, a couple in the am, at noon, in the afternoon and at night.Glad they have Lomotil readily available through prescription because I know that I would have a nervous breakdown about thinking about how I would make it through the day. Makes life a lot easier to live!!Brandi


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2001)

What are the long term effects of lomotil? I have taken it for many years. It has been very effective but on occasion has stopped me up a little. But I feel I need it on some times. Like traveling I have to have it.I didn't know it could do any damage? Is it the liver it affects?


----------

